# Crypt flamingo share pictures?



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I want to add this plant to my tank but I’ve heard it grows pretty large and also loses its bright red hue and produces a more white pink color. Anybody have any pics of this plant they can share?


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Big? Crypts can get big but it is an especially slow grower. Mine is 6 months old in this pic. Old leaves will tend to be algae covered so I prune them out too which keeps the size down. Mine has never been bright red and I don't think I have ever seen any pics of it where it is bright red. More of a light pinkish white. There are some pics of it as sort of florescent pink but I suspect they are doctored. Mine is a bit darker now than it was when it was younger but definitely still not red. 

I have some in a lower light tank too where they are even slower growing and have more green in the leaves now. 

Cryptocoryne 'Flamingo' by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr

Bump:

Bump: Here is some video of it too. Should show up at about the one minute mark.


----------



## cdunn1221 (Jan 28, 2018)

I actually saw a tissue culture one in Petco. Was very tempted to pick up, but read mixed things about how these turn out and that they sometimes do not recover well if they melt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Triport said:


> Big? Crypts can get big but it is an especially slow grower. Mine is 6 months old in this pic. Old leaves will tend to be algae covered so I prune them out too which keeps the size down. Mine has never been bright red and I don't think I have ever seen any pics of it where it is bright red. More of a light pinkish white. There are some pics of it as sort of florescent pink but I suspect they are doctored. Mine is a bit darker now than it was when it was younger but definitely still not red.
> 
> I have some in a lower light tank too where they are even slower growing and have more green in the leaves now.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pictures and the video. You have an amazing tank and that pogostemon helferi is so nice by the way. Hmm maybe I’ll get one it’s just idk how it’ll contrast in my 20 gallon long. It’s filled with red plants only mainly ar mini, ar variegated, ludwigia mini sp red, Rotala Magenta, and Rotala Mini Butterfly but was thinking that the crypt flamingo would look nice in there but might just go with pogostemon helferi red lol



cdunn1221 said:


> I actually saw a tissue culture one in Petco. Was very tempted to pick up, but read mixed things about how these turn out and that they sometimes do not recover well if they melt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? Wow petco doesn’t usually carry rare plants


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah. I got mine from petco. I only had it for a month or two though. Petco carries Complete Aquatic Systems plants so they get in a bunch of awesome stuff now. The crypt flamingo was only 6.99 i think. I also got some buce from petco too.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Indeed, my Dennerle tissue culture ones are not recovering from their initial melted state . I'm going to have to try this petco.... It would definitely be surprising for me to find it at mine. The ones by me usually have pretty sad aquatic sections.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

ipkiss said:


> Indeed, my Dennerle tissue culture ones are not recovering from their initial melted state . I'm going to have to try this petco.... It would definitely be surprising for me to find it at mine. The ones by me usually have pretty sad aquatic sections.


You need to go right when they get a shipment, I think they really only get like 1 of each plant type. And some stores hardly ever get in any TC plants.


----------



## cdunn1221 (Jan 28, 2018)

Agent69 said:


> Thank you for the pictures and the video. You have an amazing tank and that pogostemon helferi is so nice by the way. Hmm maybe I’ll get one it’s just idk how it’ll contrast in my 20 gallon long. It’s filled with red plants only mainly ar mini, ar variegated, ludwigia mini sp red, Rotala Magenta, and Rotala Mini Butterfly but was thinking that the crypt flamingo would look nice in there but might just go with pogostemon helferi red lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I was surprised. I didn’t pick it up, but maybe should have. They had a buce, but not what I was looking for. They had some nice galaxy raspboras, but were unfortunately in a tank with a bunch of dead platys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

